# Multi receivers on one TV



## cdmcpeeters (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a R15-300, and I am looking at buying a R15-500. I own a TV that has two antenna ports. What I want to do is use one of each to have three recording options at one time. Can this be done? Thank in advance


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Many people have more than one DirecTV receiver/DVR hooked to a single TV. As long as your TV has enough inputs, or you're willing to buy a switch, you're fine.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Also consider if your TV has composite video (yellow connector) or s-video (small round 5 pin connector), that you can connect the R15 via those methods, and you would normally get a higher quality picture than by using the antenna connection.

To your basic question, as BattleZone noted, you can put as many receivers/DVRs as you want on a TV, as long as you have inputs to support them.


----------



## leo81948 (Aug 11, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> Many people have more than one DirecTV receiver/DVR hooked to a single TV. As long as your TV has enough inputs, or you're willing to buy a switch, you're fine.


I currently have 2 r15s connected to a Sony which is dying. I am going to buy a 32" LCD TV (probably Samsung or Sony). I need to know exactly what inputs I need on the LCD. Do I need 2 component video inputs, or do I need 2 composite video inputs? I can't see how everything is currently connected to my Sony because it's tight fit in a cabinet. I also have a VCR connected to the same TV. The only thing I might want to connect in the future would be a DVD player. FWIT, everything is going through a surge protector. From what I've read on this thread, it would be better to have the correct inputs rather than the antenna input. If the TVs I'm looking at don't have what I need, what is this switch you mentioned? Thanks.

Lynne


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

leo81948 said:


> I currently have 2 r15s connected to a Sony which is dying. I am going to buy a 32" LCD TV (probably Samsung or Sony). I need to know exactly what inputs I need on the LCD. Do I need 2 component video inputs, or do I need 2 composite video inputs? I can't see how everything is currently connected to my Sony because it's tight fit in a cabinet. I also have a VCR connected to the same TV. The only thing I might want to connect in the future would be a DVD player. FWIT, everything is going through a surge protector. From what I've read on this thread, it would be better to have the correct inputs rather than the antenna input. If the TVs I'm looking at don't have what I need, what is this switch you mentioned? Thanks.
> 
> Lynne


Back of the R15 receiver.
OOps. Number 10 is 2 Composite Outlets.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you are getting an LCD don't you want to go to HD at that time ?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

R15 has composite outputs or S-Video. You can not use Component inputs with an R15.


----------



## leo81948 (Aug 11, 2006)

So I need 2 composite inputs on my new LCD???? As far as S-video, only one TV a friend of mine ran across online mentioned having it. I'm buying a TV tomorrow so any help would be appreciated. 

Jimmie 57, I'm not going HD on the receivers at this time since I will be moving within the next year. At that time I will be upgrading to HD receivers and will also be buying a large TV to put replace the TV I'm buying tomorrow. The new TV tomorrow will then go to the bedroom (after I move). I'm waiting to upgrade at the move because I think DTV won't charge me then for the upgrade.

i was hoping not to have to purchase a new TV right now, but my Sony didn't cooperate with me. 

Thanks for the PDF. But what I think I need to know is what does my new TV need for me to connect to my current R15s? I just don't want to go thru the hassle of buying the wrong TV that won't allow me to have both R15s connected like they are now to the same TV.

Lynne


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

The best thing you'll hope to find is something with 2 S-Video inputs. S-Video is the best output of the R15. Unfortunately, S-Video is an interim and tweener technology, neither supported enough to ubiquitous, nor good enough to be a must-have for current users. Most likely you'll have to settle for two composite inputs, or one composite and an S. Also keep in mind that in many cases, SD video may actually look worse on an HDTV than an older TV.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

I jumped over to newegg.com to look at some of the 32 inch units, as I feared, none of the TV's have an S Video input, let alone 2. A couple have 2 composite inputs, but most have only one. a 37 inch Toshiba has an S and a 2 composite inputs, this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889253201


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

leo81948 said:


> So I need 2 composite inputs on my new LCD???? As far as S-video, only one TV a friend of mine ran across online mentioned having it. I'm buying a TV tomorrow so any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Jimmie 57, I'm not going HD on the receivers at this time since I will be moving within the next year. At that time I will be upgrading to HD receivers and will also be buying a large TV to put replace the TV I'm buying tomorrow. The new TV tomorrow will then go to the bedroom (after I move). I'm waiting to upgrade at the move because I think DTV won't charge me then for the upgrade.
> 
> ...


I just bought 2 Sony TVs ( CRT ) on Craigslist for $50 each. One is a Wega Trinitron 27" 5 years old and the other the same except it is a 24".
The pictures are excellent. These are being used as second TVs.

Good luck.


----------



## leo81948 (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help. I got a Samsung LCD LN32540 at Sam's. It has 2 composite inputs. It's working very, very well and the picture and color are awesome. Both receivers are also working as before. If it weren't for your help, I might have bought the wrong TV.

Lynne


----------

